# Nintendo DSi for €118 (black or white)



## sam h (1 Dec 2009)

Harvey Norman have the DSi for just €118 

They are normally about €160. My youngest bought a DS lite about 2 months ago for €120 & couldn't stretch to €160 for the latest model, so I hope he doesn't find out !!

I think they are limited to black or white.

Santa might need to know where to get one !!


----------

